# Wanted- Ball Python



## Herpazon (Mar 30, 2013)

I am a very caring pet owner. Free would be nice but I'm willing to pay. I live in charlotte NC. I can't pick up. I have a cage ready and am breeding mice ( i have 4 mice one pregnant) .


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 30, 2013)

This is your first post on a tortoise-oriented forum site? I'm surprised a mod let this one slip through because typically new members have to post elsewhere before being eligible to post in the classifieds section.


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 30, 2013)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> This is your first post on a tortoise-oriented forum site? I'm surprised a mod let this one slip through because typically new members have to post elsewhere before being eligible to post in the classifieds section.



Seriously. And you want it to be free, and delivered. I wish life were that easy. 

I suggest you go on kingsnake or Craigslist, but keep in mind that buyers usually do pickup, and in the end nothing ends up being free. I would save a little to purchase a healthy animal, rather than getting a free animal someone is trying to ditch cus its sick ( that is likely the only time you're going to find a free animal)


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 30, 2013)

There's thousands of unwanted ball pythons posted on Craigslist all the time, free or very cheap. Why? Because they are quite simply a rather boring pet to have, and people get bored caring for them.

I personally am very leery of people joining a herp forum and their first post is in the classifieds section asking for free/cheap animals. My question is: why? Are you part of the problem (i.e. just looking for another freebie to satisfy your need to hoard), or part of the solution (i.e. trying to rescue unwanted animals and will genuinely provide the care they need and will NOT get bored with another one of a million normal ball pythons)?


----------



## Herpazon (Mar 30, 2013)

I currently have no other pet but my cousin. Has a ball python and he's interesting to me so I want one to. I did look on craglist but didn't really find one that wasn't sold before I could get him/her. I am willing to buy and pay for shipping.


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 30, 2013)

Why come to a tortoise forum tho? There are quite a few ball python and Snake forums where you will find better luck.


----------



## Herpazon (Mar 30, 2013)

This is the only forum on Google play store.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, my advice is keep looking on Craigslist, Thrifty Nickel, Shopper, Kijiji, etc...sooner or later, you'll find another one. Or better yet...check out PetFinder.org, PetHarbor.org, for actual rescues trying to adopt out unwanted BPs.


----------

